# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá (tập 2) motor bước 2 pha ủng hộ diễn đàn

## quangnguyen89ck

Có 4 con step 2 pha của Mỹ, sxuat tại japan như trong hình
Size 86 dài 130mm, 5.9A
Giá khởi điểm: 2000k (4 em)
Bước giá: 10k
Số tiền ủng hộ: 10% số tiền bán được
Kết thúc 23h 59m 59s ngày 14-1-2014
Ae tham gia vui lòng cho thông tin liên lạc
Cảm ơn !

----------


## Nam CNC

giá quá rẻ hen, máy của em thì toàn xài mấy em này, ampe cao , áp thấp động cơ đáp ứng tốc độ rất ngon, những con step của USA chạy rất êm, ai đang ráp máy thì cứ suy nghĩ đi nha, con này tầm 3.2-3.5N.m ( em đoán tương đương mấy con USA của em )

----------


## MQT

Mình đang tính DIY máy cnc laser nên mấy motor này quá khổ rồi.
Tuy nhiên cũng tham gia ủng hộ cho vui, nếu trúng biết đâu khi gặp anh Duy Anh và anh Nam sẽ nảy sinh dự án khác.
Khởi đầu: 2.100.000 đ

----------


## magic_kid

hành ngon mà ko ai quan tâm nhỉ, e xin tra 2150k  :Smile:

----------


## kimtan

Xin tham gia với giá 2,2 triệu

----------


## kimtan

Sorry tiếc quá nhìn nhầm ngày. hết thời hạn đấu giá mất rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> hành ngon mà ko ai quan tâm nhỉ, e xin tra 2150k


chúc mừng bác magickid đã chiến thắng, bác vui lòng cho thông tin liện lạc để giao dịch

----------


## MQT

> chúc mừng bác magickid đã chiến thắng, bác vui lòng cho thông tin liện lạc để giao dịch


Chán! Mấy ngày trời không thấy động tĩnh, tưởng thắng rồi nên ngủ sớm, và thế là thua ngay phút chót.
Nếu bạn kia không liên lạc thì để lại cho mình nhé (đang cần).

----------


## kimtan

Người chiến thắng không lên tiếng. Liệu mình có cơ hội không nhỉ? :Confused:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

xin lỗi mấy nay bận quá ko ghé, tất cả hàng đã chuyển đến cho người thắng cuộc nha các bác  :Smile:

----------

